# SR20DET swap



## bcb00 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm looking into doing a swap or add a turbo to my 93 Alty. Any suggestions or horror stories?


----------



## bcb00 (Jan 9, 2005)

It is just that I have heard conflicting stories, alot of them here about this swap. My 93 has over 200,000 miles on it and I've only put a grand or so in it after purchase, bough twith only 43000 on the odometer. I just don't want to spend coin building a motor that my or my not hold up to the HP of adding turbo, injectors, ect.....


----------



## eltiburon8u (Jan 11, 2005)

There are alot and I mean alot of threads out there disscusing this topic. That said, I will at some point rebuild my motor and turbo it. I undestand that a stock KA can handle a turbo with limited boost. But I want lots o boost, so I'll wait and do it right. The way I understand it KA=Torque, SR=High Revs. I know the SR is lighter and prettier, but I love the KA, it begs to be turboed. PEACE


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

There are a few people who have swapped in the SR20DET which is not a direct swap but also requires a trans from an early G20 or a Sentra SE-R. The stock KA can handle about 8-9 lbs of boost which is about 220 HP. Your car at 220K is going to need at least a good rebuild whether or not you bolt on a turbo now or after the rebuild in order to be reliable.
I have about $12K in my KA turbo engine but I am trying to get a reliable 500 WHP. You can view it here;
http://www.altimas.net/registry/vehicles.php?vehicleid=1094

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

man, i dont even know if i should keep this thread open. like ka24tech said, theres LOTS of threads just like this one... as a matter of fact, im going to close this thread.


----------

